
Prologcoin: Fusing Prolog with Cryptocurrency Technology - triska
https://github.com/datavetaren/prologcoin
======
triska
This project fuses the logic programming language Prolog with cryptocurrency
technology. As the README notes, words such as "proving," "validation,"
"axioms" and "logic" fit both topics very well.

Wallet files are Prolog source files, as described here:

[https://github.com/datavetaren/prologcoin/blob/master/other/...](https://github.com/datavetaren/prologcoin/blob/master/other/wallet_notes.md)

The system includes a Prolog interpreter that already supports simple
extensions for constraint logic programming (CLP).

Logic programming languages may be a useful foundation for _smart contracts_ ,
i.e., for defining what ought to hold under what conditions, and this project
is an interesting step in this direction.

